

The Globalization of Startups - jaf12duke
http://measuringmeasures.blogspot.com/2010/02/globalization-of-startups.html

======
shmichael
It is a pitty the author did not mention Israel, currently the second largest
high-tech industry after silicon valley.

~~~
bradfordcross
I was going to include Israel (I hear really awesome things about it). I hope
to visit sometime soon. But I don't know anyone who could do the guest essay
for Israel. I am hoping to do a follow up post sometime with guest essays
including Israel, Brazil, China, Russia and others.

~~~
shmichael
I am somewhat acquainted with heavy-weight entrepreneurs in Israel. In
addition, several of my friends are involved in start-ups, myself included.
Drop me a line (shmichael at gmail) if that seems interesting.

------
NalandaU
The startup culture is surely catching up in rest of the world. We are just a
couple of ex-Microsofties who moved to Chennai, India from Seattle a couple of
months ago as we found the former to be more suitable even for product based
startups in some factors.

There is an enormous amount of interest here in entrepreneurship these days.
For ex. every month we have an informal entrepreneur gathering at a cafe shop
and there are hundreds of tech entrepreneurs directly and indirectly become
part of these gatherings; otoh even in tech centers like Seattle it would be
hard to see more than a dozen guys turning up for these events.

There are plenty of expats returning back to India after their studies and few
years of work experience in the US and that is significantly changing the
startup culture and attitudes here and resulting in a lot of cross pollination
- where ideas of West meets with efficiency of the east.

~~~
plinkplonk
"with efficiency of the east"

What efficiency would this be? Why should ideas be "Western" and "efficiency"
Eastern?

